# Adding 3.5mm to this:



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am trying to add 3.5mm aux input directly to this chip. The 3 "Cs" are CD, radio and tape, am I correct (this is what is in my car)? I want to tap into tape's signal so I can use aux while in tape mode. How do I do that given that I have L, R and common ground on 3.5mm?

Thanks.


----------



## 24th-Alchemist (Jun 16, 2011)

There are several ways you could achieve your goal.

If you plan on disabling the tape deck (which may not be necessary), the simplest thing to try would probably be the following: replace the tape L & R leads that connect to the 2.2 uF caps circled in red with the L & R leads from you 3.5 mm jack. (Keep the caps between the L & R leads and the IC). Connect the common of the 3.5 mm to the H/U case, which should be in electrical continuity with the ground (pin 3) of the TDA7313. (Be sure to check that pin 3 makes contact with the H/U case).

The data sheet for the TDA7313 indicates that it can accept a 2 Vrms input so that should be just about right for most portable devices.

IMO this is not the most elegant solution and it may be susceptible to noise (hopefully not) but it's simple.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you. I will give this a shot. I had some shielded cable kicking around, I'll use that just in case.

Thanks again!


----------



## 24th-Alchemist (Jun 16, 2011)

Did this work out?


----------

